

The Early Bird Gets the Bad Grade - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/14/opinion/14kalish.html?ex=1358053200&en=e168a15e27dd2a3a&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
mynameishere
_lengthening the school day would help "close the achievement gap between
disadvantaged students and their better-off peers."_

Well, nothing else worked. Might as well try something completely stupid.

